# Anyone running Nitrous?



## 05_HUMBLER (Jul 18, 2005)

I'm looking into getting NOS for the goat. I was wondering if anyone has some tips on systems. ie: wet or dry? 100-125hp or more etc..... I have found some really good deals just want to get your valued input. Keep in mind I dont want to tear this thing up, I just want to some extra kick in the pants at the drag stip. Some people think I'm nuts :willy: I have a car with 400 horsies and I want more? HELL YEAH!!!!


----------



## RiceEater (Jun 21, 2005)

Just go with a forced induction system as soon as they start popping up in bulk for the 05's... that is as long as you're ready to void your warranty for some major power  

Otherwise I don't have much experience in nitros


----------



## GasTiresandOil (Aug 2, 2004)

RiceEater said:


> Just go with a forced induction system as soon as they start popping up in bulk for the 05's... that is as long as you're ready to void your warranty for some major power
> 
> Otherwise I don't have much experience in nitros


I wouldn't just FI a brand new LS2 engine. They come stock with 10.9:1 compression which is not the greatest for FI. Forced Induction does better with lower compression. I would think 5-7 psi of boost may be suitible for the LS2, but I have no experience with these things, just an educated guess. The normal LS1 engines were great for Nitrous. I am not sure how LS2 engines will do with this type of power adder, but I would say talk to a tuner about what he thinks about this set up. And don't run nitrous untuned or your car will go :seeya


----------



## RiceEater (Jun 21, 2005)

Well with forced induction I mean SuperChargers of some type. Though none really aren't out yet, I know of a guy working with ProCharger to create the LS2 model. Should be really nice, making it pretty easy to run 10's if you set it up right. Though doing this will of course completely void your warranty... thus while I'm going to wait awhile until I install one on my baby


----------



## 05_HUMBLER (Jul 18, 2005)

That's some good info. Thanks. I called and talk to a guy at Cold Fusion Nitrous and he said a dry kit, 100-125hp would be good for the LS2, he has kits in stock and he's allready installed the same kit on a few 05 GTO's with no problems. I have never messed with NOS so I'm just doing my homework so I dont :shutme destroy it. Let me know if you guy's have any more info................Later


----------



## 05GTOM6 (Jun 25, 2005)

good topic, im in the same ballpark as you. Did he give you a price for the full install+kit+tuning?


----------



## 05_HUMBLER (Jul 18, 2005)

Yeah $469 for the complete 100-125hp kit. I have been doing research on the net. It's fairly simple install 2-3hrs. The kit comes with great instructions with pictures!!  Oh yeah I'm going to be on the bottle real soon. A couple of things I've learned is, go with a WOT switch, dont get a kit over 125hp or you'll need to run race gas, you'll have to get new spark plugs designed to deal with the temps the nitrous gives in the cylinder. Dry kits are considered a good "beginner" kit. Hope this helps. Later :cool


----------



## 05_HUMBLER (Jul 18, 2005)

Oh yeah, tuning...uhhhhhh I havent seen anything yet. I dont really know if there is any tuning involved but I guess I'll find out. All it is really is a spray that sprayed right before the throttlebody at WOT and then engine burns it. I dont know as far as the tuning aspec of it. I'm sure there is some tuning with the solenoid or the jets ??? I havent got there yet. I'm still learning. O yeah one more thing I learned, you shouldnt run NOS with a chip. A chip advances the timing and will cause detonation......dam I run on and on....Cheers :cheers


----------



## 05_HUMBLER (Jul 18, 2005)

Ok one last thing....I have been looking into ZEX and Cold Fusion check them out....ZEX has a dry kit that put a 05 Mustang into the 10s...Ok I'm done :seeya:


----------



## RiceEater (Jun 21, 2005)

05_HUMBLER said:


> Ok one last thing....I have been looking into ZEX and Cold Fusion check them out....ZEX has a dry kit that put a 05 Mustang into the 10s...Ok I'm done :seeya:


05 Mustang.... into 10's.....

Holy hell, that would make the goat move so quick pieces of sheet metal would start flying off :willy:


----------



## 05_HUMBLER (Jul 18, 2005)

:lol: That's the idea :lol:


----------



## 05GTOM6 (Jun 25, 2005)

Easy to install? As far as I know it's harder to install on this car because of the rear firewall? Thats what the guys down at the ls1 speed shop said via email. Could be wrong, but they are a big place that does all work on the ls1/ls2/lt1/lt4/svt stuff. I would bank that they know what they are takling about?

And if it comes with pictures, are they for the GTO? Like, do they show where to run the lines through the fire wall(s), and the wire for the switches, ect?

I could be totally wrong but thats why im here, to learn. And as far as I know it's not a walk in the park for the first timers. You know what would be a great write up? 
Step by step pictures of the full install from start to finish. That would save guys like you and me a lot of money that I don't have!


----------



## 05_HUMBLER (Jul 18, 2005)

:agree I dont think the rear fire wall will be a problem. I'm going to run all lines underneath the car. Just drill a hole in the floor on the trunk run the lines from the bottle through the hole, along the bottom of the car, then up to the engine compartment. That's what I envision anyway. I'm still looking for a picture by picture instructions just for the GTO. Maybe soon one of the "pro's" here at the GTOforum will post a "how to" on this subject


----------

